# Vitamin D and Muscle Mass



## *Bio* (Sep 6, 2016)

I thought this was interesting.  Not long ago I was watching one of Stan Efferding's Rhino Rants and he mentioned he had low Vitamin D and felt much better once he increased it.

http://www.ergo-log.com/more-vitamin-d-more-muscle-mass.html


----------



## rangerjockey (Sep 9, 2016)

Most of us probably all of us should take Vit-D,  I take double RDA. which is still very small %'s


----------



## Robertftw (Sep 9, 2016)

I did a vitamin D test on my last blood test and it was 28, range being 30-100. And I work outside with no sun screen in south Florida.


----------

